# Cat giving birth PLEASE RESPOND ASAP



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys Molly has given birth to two babies so far.. She's licking them right away, but are the kittens supposed to be nursing while she's giving birth to the others? They are trying to get to her nipples, but the mom has stepped on one and I want to know if there's something that I should be doing 


Thanks


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just leave them be unless mommy appears to be having trouble. My queen would step on her kitties occasionally.... never seemed to bother them.

She likely will not allow them to nurse until she's done birthing. 

I once had to assist a mother kitty in giving birth because she had 17 kittens and was EXHAUSTED at the end. If mommy cat needs assistance, I cannot stress enough the importance of not actually PULLING the kitten out, but instead working with the mother's own movements had simply helping it along. If you pull... you could tear the cord. In the case of the 17 kittens, the mother was so exhuasted, I had to put the last of the babies by her head so she could chew the cord off.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

three beautiful kittens so far.. all seems to be going well

i'll post pics later


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, the kittens have that instinct...to nurse as soon as they are born. I hope all is well and Molly is resting and purring proudly!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Kittens! 
The babies will instinctively try to nurse, but right now Molly is still 'working' to birth the rest of the litter. After her 'work' is done with delivery she will settle down and care for her babies. If the newborns are getting aggitated, you can put them in a corner of the nursing box on a warm towel while she is busy.
Three kittens so far ... she's half-way done! ...you've got your camera, right?


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes I've been taking video and pictures.. I know that there is at least one more baby in her belly because of the xray and I can see at least one moving in her belly... It's been a little over an hour since she gave birth to the last one and now she's panting and sleeping..

Should I be worried?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would call the vet if the kitten is not born within a half hour. That kitten might be very large, very small, or have some other problem. The vet might want to give her a shot of Pit. Praying that all is well!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers and paws crossed that the rest of the babies are born easily.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Baby number 5 just popped out.. It's a little ginger


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Grrrrrreat!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Has she stopped at 5 kittens or has she gone on for an even half dozen? The x-ray wasn't too clear on if there were 5 or 6. Absolutely 5, but 6 was a possibility... How's she doing? 
...and how are YOU doing?! :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way that Mama Molly and babies are doing well!


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Molly has given birth to six beautiful kittens: two boys and four girls.

White male - Eli
Ginger male - Dexter
White female - Izzie
Grey female with spot on head - Addy
Grey female without spot on head - Cybil
Dark brown tiger female - Kisa


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Woooo!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Sooooo cute! She looks like a proud momma.


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats! They're so adorable!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

[quietly] Yay! [/quietly] She looks so tired, but happy. And she *did* have 6! Wow, that must have been so tiring for her. They all look so sweet lined up at The Milk Bar.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:luv They're adorable! :heart


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Momma, you look so contented, and you should be since you brought 6 very special babies into the world.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's exciting! It sounds like everything went really well. The kittens had quite the array of colors!


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Aww they are SO GORGEOUS!!!! :kittyball I personally know the joy of having a litter of kittens. :luv 

So are they all nursing well? Is each kitten getting their fair share at a nipple?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

They're all lovely! Mom looks WIPED OUT, LOL!

I assume she was a rescue you took in already preggers?

CONGRATS to all!


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

That is so awesome that they all survived and are looking healthy!

I think Molly is relieved that she isn't an octomum LOL


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Donaldjr1969 said:


> Is each kitten getting their fair share at a nipple?


It looks like it! I've got a scale that my mom uses for postage stamps, so it's pretty sensitive and accurate. I'm about to do their first weighing now!



hoofmaiden said:


> I assume she was a rescue you took in already preggers?


Yes  her and her kittens will all be getting fixed when the babies are of age

In the middle of the night last night Molly was sleeping in my bed with me for a few hours while her babies were sleeping in a cat bed that I made on the floor. At one point I heard a baby crying and was worried because Molly wasn't getting up to go feed/groom it. She was just looking at me. I rolled over and put her on the floor so she'd walk to her babies and as I was moving I felt something fuzzy next to me. The crying baby was in my bed! Molly had picked Eli up and was snuggling him in my bed! I went back to sleep and woke up in the morning with Molly and 4 kittens nursing off of her all in my bed! I picked up the other two from the floor and let them join the rest of the kitties up on the bed.. It was so sweet 

Also my body acted as a border so they couldn't fall off the bed.. No worries 

And I was super careful not to roll over after that!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you keeping Molly? Sounds like you pretty much HAVE to at this point!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, I can't think of a more Hallmark moment than having a cat nursing 6 kittens in bed with you. That would melt anyone's heart. :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What precious little miracles! :luv You should be proud that she trusted you to keep her babies warm. It's such a compliment!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww .... the kittens are so cute. Glad everything went well


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you think that the bed on the floor was too cold, and that is why Molly brought them into bed with you? Btw, that has to be the sweetest thing that I have ever heard!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They are precious! What a good momma. Kittens are such a joy!
Keep her hydrated! Cant wait for more pictures!


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> Are you keeping Molly? Sounds like you pretty much HAVE to at this point!


No, I'm not.  My cat Mikah doesn't like other cats so I'm not going to keep any of them. 



Leazie said:


> Do you think that the bed on the floor was too cold, and that is why Molly brought them into bed with you? Btw, that has to be the sweetest thing that I have ever heard!


Nope. The floor is a carpet and the bed that I made has a bunch of towels in it that were fresh out of the dryer and had a heating pad underneath. (Not an electric one. It's one that you put in the microwave.)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

[/quote]Nope. The floor is a carpet and the bed that I made has a bunch of towels in it that were fresh out of the dryer and had a heating pad underneath. (Not an electric one. It's one that you put in the microwave.)[/quote]

Ohhh, that sounds so comfy. I would love to curl up on that myself.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck the joy of kittens is great i have done a foster litter for two years now. Not this year full house. 

Enjoy them you will look up and they will be 16 weeks and ready to be fixed oh the joy. and the sorro seeing them go to new homes


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Mrs. PBJ said:


> Good luck the joy of kittens is great i have done a foster litter for two years now. Not this year full house.
> 
> Enjoy them you will look up and they will be 16 weeks and ready to be fixed oh the joy. and the sorro seeing them go to new homes


The shelter that I'm fostering for fixes them when they are 8 weeks old... as long as they weigh enough.

Molly moves her babies around a lot and I know this is normal, but it's kind of scary because I'm afraid she will hurt them.. Should I not be worried since this is her instinct and it's perfectly normal?


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

rachael said:


> Molly moves her babies around a lot and I know this is normal, but it's kind of scary because I'm afraid she will hurt them.. Should I not be worried since this is her instinct and it's perfectly normal?


Everything is fine.  Besides, those little kittens are more resilient than we think. I am sure by now you have watched them crawl all over each other in a pile. :lol:


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats to both you and Molly. They're beautiful! The thought of her bringing them up to nurse them beside you just gives me the warm fuzzies. I loved seeing Mikayla nurse her litter as she would knead in mid air, she was so happy.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the kittens passed away yesterday morning..

I made a post on the Rainbow Bridge forum.. Here's the link:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=64556


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So sorry to hear that.  How are the rest of them doing?


----------

